# Foster needed in Long Island, NY area



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Saw this plea on FB if anyone here can help thru fostering or sharing 
cross-post via fb: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...09651043.95112.403922739676650&type=1&theater

NEED A FOSTER HOME FOR OUR GERMAN SHEPHERD <CL link with the contact info
Hi, my name is Danielle. My family and I just recently lost our home to hurricane sandy. We have been living couch to couch since then, and our beautiful german shepherd dog Sawyer, has been locked in a cage bc we have no place to bring hi. I just found a wonderful couple that was going to temp take him in, but when they tested it out, their dog did not get along with ours, so they were unable to continue caring for him.

I really need a temp place for our dog to stay until we can get back into our home. We do not want to lose our dog, he was a gift to our son after our 6yr old son was diagnosed with Leukemia. Sawyer is a big part of our family, and we just want him to be safe and comfortable and loved until we can take him back.

We're hoping to find someone local to us so we can still visit him while he's not with us. Sawyer is great with other animal as is great with children. He is still only 11 months old, so he is a puppy and is extremely energetic, so he needs to be with someone who will give him a ton of attention. He is 100% potty trained, he does not pee or spray ever inside of the house.
Please email me back.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Awww I hope someone can help them out. I have done this before for a complete stranger. It made me feel good that I was able to something to help.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

BJ and Jeanie O stepped up to help! Hopefully Sawyer finds a safe place where his family can visit him til they get settled.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

I sent them a message too. I'm quite a distance away but if there is no other option it's a at least something. Could be anyone of us.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

onyx'girl said:


> BJ and Jeanie O stepped up to help! Hopefully Sawyer finds a safe place where his family can visit him til they get settled.


In my next life, I want to come back as one of BJ's dogs. couldn't have found better people to care for their dog.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Sawyer has found a foster*

From the photo commments:

Donna C RECD EMAIL FROM OWNER************
"Hi Donna!
Hi! Thank you so much for contacting me. I have had a ton of people contacting me about our dog Sawyer. I believe that we have found someone to foster him that lives only 10 minutes from us, which would be so perfect." 

SAWYER HAS FOUND FOSTER!!!


----------

